
Show HN: A slideshow of colorful fractals to brighten your day - atum47
https://victorribeiro.com/showFractal/
======
atum47
Well, I don't think anyone is having a super great time these days, so I made
this slideshow of fractals in hope it brings joy to your day / night.

All the fractals on the slideshow were generated with my previous project
shared here.

